# Betriebsspannung nach TVE?



## ralfm (7 Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen, kann jemand was mit der Bezeichnung TVE anfangen? Soll irgendwie mit Spannungsversorgung/Betriebsspannung für Maschinen/Anlagen zusammenhängen.

Grüße
ralfm


----------

